# Hello TC!



## Polednice

As World Violist has already set a precedent for conceited advertising in the early days of these TC blogs, I shall immediately send you to my own regular blog! 

I'm not sure yet how I might use this feature in the future - no doubt, if there ever comes a time when it would be a good place to voice something, I will forget that it's here...


----------



## World Violist

I'm sure TC is overjoyed that their blog system is being abused in such a manner.


----------



## Polednice

World Violist;bt8 said:


> I'm sure TC is overjoyed that their blog system is being abused in such a manner.


They deserve it for introducing facebookian features such as a 'like' button into an otherwise reputable establishment


----------



## Meaghan

It _is_ a little facebooky-looking, isn't it? But I like this feature, and look forward to reading people's posts. I will be interested to see what impact, if any, the presence of blogs will have on the character of the threads.


----------



## Frederik Magle

Tsk tsk...

Just wait till I activate the facebook intergration system...


----------



## Polednice

Frederik Magle;bt13 said:


> Tsk tsk...
> 
> Just wait till I activate the facebook intergration system...


NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## emiellucifuge

*head explodes*

Perhaps you can also integrate:
Flickr/Picasa/etc... for easy posting of images
Twitter - for easy tweeting of posts
Blogging website for synchronised blog posts
Google stuff: they have everything.

etc........


----------



## mwaseem

i see your site and like him very much


----------

